# Dealing With Icy Conditions



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got home from my 3rd day out. It was far less fun than my previous 2 - mainly due to slightly icy conditions at my local hill. I kept catching my edges and falling, thankfully not too bad though. It got worse throughout the day as I lost my confidence.....

Does anyone have any advice for a novice boarder dealing with ice (aside from staying home)?



Thanks!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Make sure your edges are sharp! The Never Summer "Vario Grip" sidecut is also nice for ice. What are you riding? I just kind of watch for ice patches and point it through them. Never rode the ice coast though!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

something that i learned from riding on the ice coast is to keep your board pointed downhill on ice. it is best to ride down through the ice then lose speed whenever you get on real snow.


----------



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an 09 NS Premier F1 - edges are nice and sharp.

I was just reading another thread and think I may be flat basing way too much on the hill. I could be catching an edge due to that (especially coming out of riding flat).


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

1) Get your edges sharpened at least once a year
2) Buy and use a gummy stone to run down the edges after each day out to get rid of the burrs and nicks (This is key)
3) Keep at it until you get your balancing down for when ice comes up so you know how to deal with it, it takes time


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

one word: Magnetraction. 

I was one of the skeptics at first, couldnt really see any difference hardly, until one rather icy night snowboarding run...

But usually, the icier the run, the more you loose control, the faster you go, the more you lean backward, the more you keep catching and edge and falling, the more you loose confidence, the more you lean even more backward... get it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been snowboarding a couple times but i have been ice boarding for 4 years 3-5 days a week. When it comes down to it really sharpen those edges and sack up because if you don't commit and stay on your toes your going to eat a face full of east coast "powder"


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> The Never Summer "Vario Grip" sidecut is also nice for ice.


X2. It was night and day for me.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Like others have said... when you can see the ice just point it straight and don't try to turn or slow down on that patch as you're only going to eat it if you do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

earl_je said:


> one word: Magnetraction.
> 
> I was one of the skeptics at first, couldnt really see any difference hardly, until one rather icy night snowboarding run...
> 
> But usually, the icier the run, the more you loose control, the faster you go, the more you lean backward, the more you keep catching and edge and falling, the more you loose confidence, the more you lean even more backward... get it?


magnetraction is the way to go since i have gotten magnetraction i have not fallen from catching edges once


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ice coast riding sucks trust me I ride here but like everyone else said once you get good with your balance you'll be golden. Think of it this way if you can ride in the Ice coast you can ride anywhere, not everyone is as lucky as us.:laugh: By the way where do you ride at?


----------



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as equipment: 1-2 degree base bevel, 2-3 degree side bevel. Make sure it's really really sharp.

As for technique, just listen to Wolfie.

Magnetraction will help you hold an edge. But it has little to do with preventing you from catching an edge - that's 80% technique, 20% bevel.

And don't listen to the ice haters here. They're just a bunch of pussies afraid to drink the 151 proof stuff. Riding on ice is like training with the SEALs - pain builds character, it puts hair on your chest. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I live and ride on the east coast. When i started off i had a blue lens...i quickly changed it to orange simply because u can see ice patches better. U dont have to invest in a Stupid lib tech to be good on ice. there are 2 things u can do:
- keep ur edges sharp...no matter what board u have
- if u see signs of ice, simply ride over it with a very slight edge. DO NOT STOP ON IT, just cruise over it. if u need to stop then go to the side of the trail where all the snow is probably kicked to.

If u learn how to ride here then u can ride anywhere, if the spoiled west coaster come here, they'll be eating shit all day


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> And don't listen to the ice haters here. They're just a bunch of pussies afraid to drink the 151 proof stuff. Riding on ice is like training with the SEALs - pain builds character, it puts hair on your chest. :laugh:


like old spice puts hair on your chest right?


----------

